# Some of my Studio work (still much to learn)



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely looking models, I can't see whats there more to learn, then again I haven't the trained eye for photography, but I have a trained eye for a good looking woman.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Bottom pic is a stunner! And a good photo too


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

You have much to learn....they still have clothes on


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

I didn't add the lingerie ones - didn't want to offend the more sensitive amongst us!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

From my point of view I wouldn't have all the models centre shot unless there's a specific reason to (rule of thirds).


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> From my point of view I wouldn't have all the models centre shot unless there's a specific reason to (rule of thirds).


I would normally agree with you, but the lighting setups here were quite specific so the background would of looked odd if the model wasn't positioned where she is (these are only 3 of over 100 taken others happen to use 3rds). Also as there isn't much background interest it tends to look like a lot of empty space (nothing else to line up in the other 2/3 of the image). I often find myself using 3rds in my natural light photography without even thinking as it is a very natural composition to use.


----------

